# Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*

						Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers hat von der FSK eine Altersfreigabe erhalten. Demnach können ihn Personen ab 12 Jahren ohne Begleitung Erwachsener ansehen. Die Laufzeit fällt etwas kürzer aus als erhofft. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*


----------



## troppa (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*

Ach, ich dachte diesen 24/25 FPS Quatsch hätten wir, in der Zeit des digitalen Kinos, aber spätestens mit der Blu-Ray hinter uns gelassen...

 Ja, ich weiß, bei der UHD gibts auch eine 4K/25p Spec mir ist aber kein Film in 4K/25p bekannt. Selbst US Importe sind, soweit ich das - als Normalo-Blurayer - beurteilen kann, in 24p...


----------



## Freakless08 (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*

2019 und immer noch keine 60 BPS. Armselig


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*

Die Filmlänge ist für mich mehr als ausreichend.
Es kommt auch immer drauf an wie er gefüllt wird.
Manche lange Filme sind so unterhaltend das man ihnen die Länge nicht anmerkt.
Andere sind kürzer und wirken stellenweise langatmig.

Ich werde mir den Film am 23.12. mit einen Freund und meinen Sohn zusammen angucken. Ich freue mich schon!


----------



## tallantis (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> 2019 und immer noch keine 60 BPS. Armselig



Die Leute ertragen das doch gar nicht, wegen des Soap Opera Effekts. Da gab es doch schon beim Hobbit mit 48 rituelle Selbstmorde.

Ich schau mir ihn an, um einfach das Ende zu wissen. Ich erwarte ein ähnliches Debakel wie bei den anderen beiden. Echt verrückt, dass nebenbei Mandalorian läuft was einfach nur genial gut ist.


----------



## facehugger (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*

In der "Kürze" liegt die Würze... Von mir aus kann ein Film "nur" die gewohnten 90 min dauern, wenn er dafür richtig gut ist und man ihn sich eigentlich gleich nochmal ansehen könnte

Gruß


----------



## Homerclon (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*



tallantis schrieb:


> Ich schau mir ihn an, um einfach das Ende zu wissen. Ich erwarte ein ähnliches Debakel wie bei den anderen beiden.


Dito, allerdings nicht im Kino. Ich kann warten.

Für das Geld des Kino-Tickets, hol ich mir lieber EU-Romane.


----------



## ACMS77 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> 2019 und immer noch keine 60 BPS. Armselig



Wieso armselig ? Für mich wirkt damit jeder Spielfilm wie ne gute Folge GZSZ. Fällt mir immer wieder auf wenn ich bei Leuten zu Besuch bin die ihr Truemotion am Fernseher aktiviert haben. Schrecklich. Gewöhnen werde ich mich da nie dran.


----------



## KaneTM (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers kürzer als Vorgänger und FSK 12*



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers einer der  längsten Spielfilme der Reihe, fällt jedoch hinter Episode 8: Die  letzten Jedi zurück, der durch verschiedene Nebenplots auf satte 152  Minuten kommt.



Ja man, satte 152 Minuten zerhäckselte Dialoge mit total affenkrassen Schnitten und einer Handlung die - aber sowas von - Ihres gleichen sucht. Wenn jede fehlende Minute die Qualität verdoppelt, könnte das ganze immerhin wieder Lindenstraßen-Niveau erreichen!


----------

